# hey you crumblies, you're drinking too much!



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

So some shrinks have come up with another scare story the over 65's are drinking too much, and should cut down. :roll:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13863196

well I'm not far off that now, and don't intend cutting down on it if I manage to struggle through the next 2 years and beyond. :!:

Quite frankly another story that brings the multiple guidelines & warnings about this & that not being good for you into disrepute.

Why don't they have a go at the kids who are swilling down all sorts of booze (and bringing most of it up again in the road outside :roll: ) rather than people who have battled through to 65 with the majority of their faculties (and liver and kidneys :lol: ) intact.

half a pint a day? My arse! :x


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I am always confused by gov health advice. Surely the gov don't want people to live too long as it cost in pension payments and NHS. 

So why do they keep telling us what is good and bad to eat and drink?????


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The last liver function test (part of my six monthly review) was reading 101, I asked the doc what that meant, apparently it shows liver degradation, I said what's the number go up to, he said 700 before irreversable damage occurs, my response was let me know when it gets to 500 and I'll cut down, he was not amused. 8)

tony


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

My GP recently prescribed me some anti-fungal tablets to sort out a toe nail and asked me if I was a heavy drinker. Not seeing the connection between alcohol and fungal toe nail, I asked her to explain. She said that the tablets can cause liver damage for heavy drinkers so if I was drinking 2 bottles of wine a day or the equivalent then she wouldn't prescribe them. I was pleased to be able to tell her that I have quite some way to go before getting there but it was interesting that her definition of heavy drinking appears to be two bottles of wine a day.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

ched999uk said:


> I am always confused by gov health advice. Surely the gov don't want people to live too long as it cost in pension payments and NHS.
> 
> So why do they keep telling us what is good and bad to eat and drink?????


Wrong way to look at it!
The Government wants to keep us all alive so they can work us to death before their new proposed retirement age is reached, thus making retirement a complete non starter...... :twisted: :roll: :x :lol:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh never mind-I'm only 47 so I got years left yet before I have to lower my intake. 8)  

CHEERS-Steve


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

I can't thank them enough for the warning! Only five years left of meaningful boozing.
Better make that a triple please, and can you hurry up.........? :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

All goverment health advice should carry a warning :roll: 

Read it at your peril

Dave p


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

What a bloody cheek. My doctor and I have a great understanding; on my annual visit if we discuss drinking habits, it is usally about the malts we are enjoying at the time. There is a serious side to this nanny state advice though, if we are to only consume 1/2 a glass of wine a day, what do we do with the wine thats left in the bottle? It reminds me of a doctors advice to my 87 year old dad to cut down on his whisky consumption, my dad replied without blinking an eye lid that he would rather cut out sex! 

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

This is plainly government mis-information.

They are trying to make us cut down on the things that make us happy (booze, wimmen and song etc) so we don't have an incentive to carry on.
So we retire later with only a miserable old-age existence stretching away before us and, thus, give up the will to live.
So I'm leading a protest march to Downing Street and asking for volunteers.

There will be drinking, debauchery and much bawdy singing.

Those interested are asked to browse to MHF meets listing.
Participating colleagues must supply their own nurses, carers and bath chairs.

pension books and bus passes must be produced as proof of age.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

It's obviously connected to the hit on pensions isn't it. My take on it is that if they can get us to cut down our spending on drink then we won't notice so much that our pensions are worth less.

Harry


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13863196

sigh :roll: ciatrists "hic"what do they know about being an OAP :roll:

SAGA say's "butt out"! :lol:

(Nothing to do with the Government BTW)


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I notice that 1 unit is half a pint of 3.5% beer.

3.5% :shock: does anyone drink that sort of dishwater?

says he having just drunk a pint of 7.3% Westons Old Rosie Cider


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

sallytrafic said:


> I notice that 1 unit is half a pint of 3.5% beer.
> 
> 3.5% :shock: does anyone drink that sort of dishwater?
> 
> says he having just drunk a pint of 7.3% Westons Old Rosie Cider


Ah another connoisseur I see.

Vintage mature is my preferred Westons nectar, but it is all superior stuff.

kept me alive for years! :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

When I read that some of you older people were being told to cut back on your drinking my hand shook so much I soon had a froth on the top of my medicinal red wine.

Cut back?

And what will happen? -

More Pubs will shut, Breweries close, acres and acres of empty shelves in Tesco/Sainsburys/Morrisons, French debt crisis will worsten, Drinks Cabinet makers redundant and Taxes will rise to compensate for the loss of revenue.

As soon as you do reduce your intake the wonderful chaps in the Government Offices will find a drop in tax receipts and they will have to raise money by some other means - probably Petrol and Diesel!

Stand up (if you can) and be counted, be more revolting in your attitude, continue in your sensible drinking habits and show them you mean business. 

Drink for Britain and be Damned - you're doing your best to keep Taxes down for the less fortunate.

They recommend only a one small glass a day - today my small glass is for March 21st 2015 - Cheers!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> I notice that 1 unit is half a pint of 3.5% beer.
> 
> 3.5% :shock: does anyone drink that sort of dishwater?
> 
> says he having just drunk a pint of 7.3% Westons Old Rosie Cider


Isn't that a great pint Frank-very smooth. I normaly slip one or two of those down in between a few pints of ale. 8)

Steve


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

so nobody supports the idea then? Surely if it extends your life, you would welcome cutting back on a few glasses? :lol: :lol:


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

You never know what or who to believe these days on the one hand they tell you red wine is good for you then they say if your over 65 you can only drink 1/2 a unit a day  
I say a little of what you fancy does you good :wink:


----------

